# I think I beat my IBS-D!



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

I never thought I'd be able to post this, but I haven't had a major flare-up in more than 2 weeks (been suffering IBS-D for 9 months since getting that extreme stomach virus).

My stools were almost always 6 or 7 on the bristol stool chart. The past 2 weeks it's kinda between 4 and 5 on the chart.

I wish I knew what really helped me so I can confirm and help some of you out. I am not taking probiotics, antibiotics, viberzi, and did not make any change in my diet.

It kinda just happened -- one day I had the usual flare-up that happened 4-5 times a week, and kept noticing as each subsequent day went by that I no longer have flare-ups.

I hope this trend continues, and want to thank everyone on this board for the support and hope that anyone still suffering from this horrible IBS find relief soon.


----------



## GBFreek (Jun 17, 2017)

Congrats, hope it continues! I am at about 4 months post a gastro infection (pi-ibs) and have improved greatly, but not ready to raise the victory flag. No bad flares, but not 100% back to normal yet. Maybe 80% is the best I'll achieve, IDK. I like to read about longer term wins like yours though.

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

OK....so my IBS-D returned a few weeks ago. But I think I may have found the culprit -- Cheerios!

I am starting to wonder if it was that all along since that was one change to my diet since finding out about my fatty liver (I had several recommendations for Cheerios due to being low in sugar and carbs, and has some fiber).

When I discovered Corn Flakes is relatively low in sugar I switched to that, and it seems that might be when I noticed my IBS-D decreasing. I then try Cheerios and 1-2 days later I end up with a flare-up (although I am down to 1 flare-up per week instead of 3-4 per week).

Not sure if this is coincidence or the real cause....but I did notice I gained 5 pounds so I may need to watch my diet closely again (although my latest LFT's came back normal).

Overall still feeling terrific except for the occasional flare-ups that cause my BM's to become basically liquid.


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

Cheerios are high in insoluble fibre. This type of fibre has little to no benefit for IBS-D sufferers, and more often than not causes more problems than it solves.

A lot of breakfast cereals claim to be a good source of fibre, but the type of fibre is more important. Try some soluble fibre like Acacia gum (gum Arabic).


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I try to stay away from processed foods, and this includes cereals. Until we get the food manufacturers to truly understand the microbiome and test the additives, etc. that they put in processed foods, I'll err on the safe side, as much as I can anyhow.

I usually have oatmeal for breakfast. After I cook it, I mix in some frozen blueberries, or frozen cherries, maybe add some raw honey, and it's a pretty healthy breakfast. It's not bad tasting either. Some days I have hashbrowns for a change of pace.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Revisiting this and am now quite confident that my IBS-D is fiber-related (if I eat too much fiber in one day I end up with a flare-up later on). I tried Cheerios again this week which must've lead to the eventual flare-up on Friday and Saturday (Sunday was much better and today, so far so good).

The new normal pattern seems to be once a week, but since I re-introduced Cheerios I had 2 big flare-ups (Friday and Saturday).

Saturday must've been real bad because I had Cheerios for breakfast, an apple with peanut butter for lunch (trying to eat more healthy stuff).


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

In my opinion, insoluble fiber is one of the biggest aggressors to IBS-D. To make matters worse, doctors and nutritionists often don't distinguish soluble and insoluble fiber enough to their patients, sending them down the wrong path.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Is there any relation between the neurovirus and post-flare ups? I got the bug over Christmas, and my stomach has been being more of a jerk than normal since then.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cheerios get me too, I can not eat them anymore.


----------



## HungryShmoopie (Mar 13, 2018)

Seconding or thirding the cheerios being unkind.


----------



## Playboi9i (Mar 18, 2018)

Maybe try eating the same amount of soluble fibre as insoluble fibre? I know insoluble fibre bungs me up, but soluble fibre loosens me up too much, Anyway just riffing


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Just stop eating Cheerios and move onto another form of breakfast. Then see how your body reacts. It takes a few days to even out to see really how your body tolerates things. Many people stay away from grains altogether with some success. If you eat cereal I hear the best is to buy the expensive sprouted grain variety..like One Degree brand Sprouted Rice Cereal. The husks are gone in sprouted grains which is an irritant for many.


----------

